

I'd like my dev friends to submit their apps to the Google Apps Marketplace - thesethings
http://thesethings.posterous.com/web-developers-get-your-existing-app-into-the

======
thesethings
(I don't work for Google or anything. I just think that Google didn't do the
clearest job of explaining the opportunity.)

